
Tail call optimization for JavaScript in Babel - sheerun
https://github.com/krzkaczor/babel-plugin-tailcall-optimization
======
HisGraceTheDuck
This is cool. It also raises the possibility of adding tail call optimisation
to JavaScript interpreters.

Anyone know if that would be feasible?

~~~
HisGraceTheDuck
To answer my own question, it's in ES6:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9813277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9813277)

